# front porch roof support replacement



## newbhomeowner (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone know if it is possible to replace only part of the beam in this picture?  It is an easier solution, but may not be a the best way.  Any ideas are appreciated.  Please see picture for details.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 19, 2011)

Remove the soffit ceiling in the porch and build a temp wall and change the beam. Then you need to fix the roof somehow so the water dosn't run down there.


----------



## AndyGump (Apr 19, 2011)

You can't just replace part of the beam unless you support both sides of a cut beam and it doesn't look like that is what you want.

Andy.


----------



## newbhomeowner (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  how far over to you think the beam goes?  I was trying to avoid dealing the removing the siding, but I may have to.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 20, 2011)

It will only extend into the wall 3 to 6 inches normally.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 30, 2011)

A beam like that does not just rot out for no reason. There's been water getting in there for a while.
My guesss would be wrong flashing, or at least done wrong where the roof meets the siding, no starter strip under the first row of shingles, someone messed up and did not install drip cap when they installed the roof, not enough over hang on the lower edge of the shingles and the waters getting in behind the coil stock.
To change out that beam your looking at removing the siding, removing that outside corner, removing the porch ceiling, removing the siding and shingles on the roof to check the flashing at least.
Every time I see one of these it's the same old story, first thing I see is about 3 tubes of caulking where the home owner or some hack tryed to just patch it up. There should be no caulking needed if it was done right the first time.


----------

